# We rescued a pup...



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi everybody,

I regularly look at the websites of the "kill" shelters in our area to check for any
maltese. Well I saw a picture of a malt/poodle mix on 
a local shelter's website. My husband said that we couldn't have any more dogs.... 
so I asked him if I could offer to foster the pup. He agreed, so I got in touch 
with Mary Palmer and asked her if he could be rescued. 
The shelter was not very nice (I'm being nice) and the small dogs were housed in the 
cat room with all of the cats. It was so overcrowded that it made me 
very sad. They let me take the pup out for a walk
and he started shaking and crying when I gave him back to the worker.

Well after one look at him, we all fell in love with him. So...
to make a long story short... I am a failure as a foster parent because we
adopted him.

We named him Benjamin... Benji for short.

He definitely has some malt in him. The shelter said that he's about 2 years old,
but my vet said that he could be 5 or 6.... there's no way to tell because he
could have had a dental done. He had a mild seizure on Sunday night... he hasn't had 
any more... so the vet said we should just watch him for now. The vet did
blood work yesterday and the pup is anemic, has low potassium, and has elevated
liver enzymes. For now... we're not treating anything... she said to see if a healthy
diet resolves any of his issues (he was a stray... so he probably wasn't getting
nutritious food... or any food... he's very thin). 

(I'll post some pics after we get him cleaned up a little more ... he had 2 baths
already and his fur is still yellow and black.)

So.... please welcome Benjamin into the Spoiled Maltese family!!!


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Good for you! Benjamin must be so happy!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Bless you! Thank you for taking Benji in and giving him a loving home. I hope his health issues get resolved and he has a happy life with you and your family.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh, he sounds like he was meant for you! Welcome Benjamin - can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

Welcome Benjamin!!!! :Welcome 2: Cant wait for the Pictures!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Way to go Benji!!!!!!!!! You lucked out, man!!! I mean you hit the lotto!!!!

Take some pictures now so we can have a "before" and an "after". How exciting for you!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations! There is nothing like a rescue to steal your heart. 

We'd love to see pictures!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

All the best!! :wub: Can't wait to see Benjamin.
Love the name! :biggrin:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, how heartwarming!! I'm so happy for you and for Benji!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah baby! Can't wait to see Benjamin. God bless you and Steve, Debbie. Give kisses to big brothers Harry and Teddy.
xoxoxo


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Congratulations to all of you. I'm anxious to see a photo as well.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats on your newest addition. Can't wait to see pictures. I know Benji will be spoiled in no time.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Bless your heart!! Welcome to the Family Benjamin!!


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

Awww Bless you for rescuing Benjamin. From one failure to another, congratulations on your decision. What a lucky boy little Benjamin is.


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

Congrats on your new addition!! Can't wait to see Benji :chili: :aktion033:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Lots of good luck to all of you. Benji has already hit the jackpot in finding his new forever home.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

aww the little guy is lucky to have u. cant wait to meet him


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Well at least you failed in a good way I can't wait to see him!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow, he is a very lucky boy. Maybe one day I will be able to foster. Can't wait to see pictures.

Cathy


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

I'm so excited for Benji-and for you. Can't wait to see his pictures!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

You may be a failure as a foster Mom, but you're a sensational doggy parent. :you rock: Benji is one lucky dog!! Congrats on the new addition! Pictures!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, you have me crying - Benji is one lucky little boy and you are awesome! :rockon: 

Can't wait to see pics of the little fella. 

Linda


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

I just love it! You guys really inspire me, and I do not say that lightly!!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:Welcome 4: AND GOD BLESS YOU FOR ADOPTING BENJAMIN.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

From my Benjamin to yours....WELCOME home Benny boy and congrats on your new addition! You did a wonderful thing by saving him!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

How great! A big :Welcome 4: to Benji and big congratulations to you for saving this precious baby's life!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah for Benjamin!!!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm so glad you got him!!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Bless you...Bless you...Bless you :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

Congradulations!!! I cant wait to see pictures


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, that's so sweet. It's great that Benji has a furever home now.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

I have to add my "kudos" to this list, too. Bless you and your husband for your big hearts.
I'm melting already; I, too, cannot wait to see pictures.

:chili: Small white dogs everywhere are wagging their tails in appreciation. :chili:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh! Thank you for adopting lil Benji :cheer:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Congratulations I love the name Benjamen We would love to see pictures even if he is dirty


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

One malt at a time really makes a difference.
So glad Benjamin has a new home with good buddy's - hugs to you


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

How wonderful for Benjamin and for you. God bless you all. Poor little baby.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Dear Benji,

My name is Emma. I will be 1 year old on Sunday Feb 15th. I am very cute. In fact I just got a new fur-do called a "Puppy -cut" Its all the rage ! I am looking for a boyfriend and since you are new here I figured I'd grab you before these other b*tches do ! After all its almost Valentine's Day !

So please post a photo so I can see if you are cute or not. I am sure you are. I like the scruffy street kinda Malt. I hear you have a Jersey accent to your bark ( I like that )

So glad you got adopted by Deb abd Steve ( they are great) and I hope your new fur brothers are good to you.

Sniffs and licks,

Emma Darling


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Just read this thread. Welcome Benj. You are going to be safe and sound now.


----------

